# Gentlemen - Hypothetically; what is the lowest AGE of a woman you could date.



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i'm 49 and happily-faithfully married.

my 55 year old buddy..not so much. he is chasing a 25 year old..except his money..he says he has no "bait". hahah..

just wondering what the consensus was. i asked him what he expect them to be able to talk about..and his response.."talk?"

i stared at him in awe.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

It depends on the definition of 'date' I imagine. A long term relationship is different than a fling in my opinion, and would alter the targeted age range for me if'n I were a single man.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Lack of discernment is what I would be looking for rather than youth...


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I hate the "you must spread Reputation around" warning.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't understand these young women. When I was 25 the last thing in the world I ever wanted was to date old farts like you all when I could date a young hottie...lol!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm not comfortable with one under about 35 although there are a couple of exceptions. The two in question are unusually smart and funny and dress normally etc. They don't have purple hair or nose rings and the like. 
I prefer women close to my own age for various reasons. 

They're usually in the 45 to 60 age group.

Most of the time, if a 25 year old is interested in a older guy, there's very good reason to be suspicious.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm 54 and anything under 38 there's not much conversation going on.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm 54 and anything under 38 there's not much conversation going on.


I'd be the same. But afterwards... ?


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Conversation! Were talking about CONVERSATIONS! Are you kidding me?...

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> I'm not comfortable with one under about 35 although there are a couple of exceptions. The two in question are unusually smart and funny and dress normally etc. They don't have purple hair or nose rings and the like.
> I prefer women close to my own age for various reasons.
> 
> They're usually in the 45 to 60 age group.
> ...


You are deeper then I thought .



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm 54 and anything under 38 there's not much conversation going on.


You too .


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm merely 46 (and the OP was admittedly 49, so both illegal) - first visit - but I must admit I'm not liking the top 3 threads in this forum right now:



_"Retirement, where when??"
[*]"What pains do you have and how do you manage them?"
[*]"Wide shoes"_

Please, for the love of [whatever Deity you'd like to insert], please tell me they are not typical topics!

But I digress....

Last summer an unexpected event occurred. At a mid-season baseball party, I discovered that a low-twenties teammate (co-ed ball) had a crush on me. I had absolutely no idea, and was in no way looking for anything.

Would I "date" her? You bet!!!

Anything in common? Doubtful, unless she researched Joy Division.

I'd have to agree with Fuzz and Velo here - no go for anything else. Geebus - I can't imagine I'd say that in high school.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Two consenting adults can do whatever they like. When you have similar interests and values it doesn't seem to be an issue. The difference in life stages or differing life goals seems to be more the obstacle ie kids, career etc but that's also implying that there is going to be anything long term

And another important thing is that exercise has been shown to reduce/slow down neurodegenerative disorders such as Alzheimers. (just wanted to throw that in  )


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

On a more serious note. 

My daughter was born when I was 50, so when her mates were hanging around our house in their late teens, there was lots of flesh on display, and as I was popular I got lots of big hugs from lasses whose assets were squeezed right up against me. Some were what could be considered red hot, but no inappropriate thoughts crossed my mind.

I didn't worry about being past it though because some of their mothers looked really appealing to me.... 

(Not that I would  )


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I can think of a few relationships that I've known of between older men and significantly younger girls. I don't think you can generalise. Some have worked out fine over many years. Interestingly, the men seem to act younger than their age and the girls older, like they get old before there time. 

I'd say about half or more of the relationships break up eventually. Sooner or later the guy starts to look properly old and the girl is off. So he's left old and alone. My sympathy is limited.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

12 years younger is the sweet spot for me. Don't know if it has anything to do with the Chinese zodiac, but younger I have nothing in common with, older are too pushy.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

bsieb, I agree that most the older are too pushy. ( excluding Cyclelicious & Fuzzle of course). True TV said 1/2 your age + 12 so maybe you got that close as well.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Two consenting adults can do whatever they like. When you have similar interests and values it doesn't seem to be an issue. The difference in life stages or differing life goals seems to be more the obstacle ie kids, career etc but that's also implying that there is going to be anything long term
> 
> And another important thing is that exercise has been shown to reduce/slow down neurodegenerative disorders such as Alzheimers. (just wanted to throw that in  )


Hey girl, I totally agree with all the above.



Mr Pig said:


> I can think of a few relationships that I've known of between older men and significantly younger girls. I don't think you can generalise. Some have worked out fine over many years. Interestingly, the men seem to act younger than their age and the girls older, like they get old before there time.
> 
> I'd say about half or more of the relationships break up eventually. Sooner or later the guy starts to look properly old and the girl is off. So he's left old and alone. My sympathy is limited.


I've seen this happen myself. I'm always the oldest woman in the bunch so I'm friends with many 20 and 30 something super hot women and I feel weird and insecure sometimes but I roll with it and have no grudges



bsieb said:


> 12 years younger is the sweet spot for me. Don't know if it has anything to do with the Chinese zodiac, but younger I have nothing in common with, older are too pushy.


You are generalizing here about older women being to pushy. I'm an older woman. I have life experience which gives me wisdom and self confidence so I don't need a man to take care of me (not just talking money here). I do make my own money and I'm very independent in many ways. When my husband gives me a hard time I get in his face and hand him his ass on a silver platter. Is that being pushy?

I understand why men older men find younger women hotter but, they also like the fact that these young ladies are more dependent on them, look up to to them and stroke their ego so if it works for both that's cool. I just hope my man doesn't leave me. It's hard to admit but I worry sometimes.

If you read my post again I was not judging. All I said was when I was young I was not attracted to crusty old salty dogs like you Bozo's. Eric and DJ would be the exception to my rule....


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Fuzzle's comments remind me of the saying, "A woman without a man is like a fish without a bicycle."

And, hey... This is a bike site, right? 

I appreciate mature, confident women.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm always the oldest woman in the bunch so I'm friends with many 20 and 30 something super hot women and I feel weird and insecure sometimes but I roll with it and have no grudges


My group of friends are all ages. No one cares, it's not an issue. Underneath of what our bodies will allow us to do, we're all the same.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Kind of funny to think about it. To start, a long time ago people teased for my now wife being 7 years younger. Now one of my much younger MTB posse members has pointed out that my high school aged daughter's a looker.

I treat all this like the grocery shopping I just did. Looked at all the good stuff but now I'm having a great meal at home.

To be honest, I can't even imagine a real answer to the question because at 27 years together I'm as nuts for my wife as ever, think she's as beautiful as beauty gets, and she's my best friend on top of it. It's quite different for some I know.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle- I'm not looking for a hot woman, mostly just some respect and a little solitude. A sense of adventure and some zest for living life as it happens, instead of how it should be, certainly add value. My wife of ten years checks all the boxes for me, but I know she struggles with fear. The solution has been to show her how to grow in confidence and understanding, which she probably accepts easier because I'm older than her, but that has been to her advantage also. We are both artists, and have huge admiration for each others artistic vision and talent. I feel privileged to go through life with my wife, we add a lot of sparkle to each other. Her age really doesn't have much to do with things, we just live in the same world. I think that is what is most important. 

However, in retrospect, I notice that all the good relationships I've had have been with strong, independent, outdoor oriented women ~12 years younger than me. I choose to think I was born young.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not dissing anyone. A lot of relationships work out no matter what the age difference and I'm all good with that. My husband and I are the same age. We are both graphic designers/illustrators, studied fine art, raced road and mountain bikes and I'm young at heart too.

I was just saying that sometimes (NOT ALWAYS) women who are 20 to 30 years younger (not 7 to 12 years) have an agenda.

My husband is a very good looking guy. He was quite the ladies man when I met him at 23. I've had lot of younger and older women try to take him away. Once when I was pregnant and a few times when I was home with a baby.

I'm reminded of it all the time because we are still friends with one of the gals. It was a bitter pill to swallow but, I took my medicine everyday and don't hold on to resentment and anger about what happened because all it does is cause pain for everyone.

Peace,
Fuzzle


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuzzle said:


> If you read my post again I was not judging. All I said was when I was young I was not attracted to crusty old salty dogs like you Bozo's. Eric and DJ would be the exception to my rule....


Hey I'm not a "crusty old salty dog, bozo". I'm not salty at all. 

:ciappa: Do these bike shorts make my ass look big? :ciappa:


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hey I'm not a "crusty old salty dog, bozo". I'm not salty at all.
> 
> :ciappa: Do these bike shorts make my ass look big? :ciappa:


Send me that selfie you promised and I will let you know .


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Interesting MTB thread  - I just turned 50 and lucky enough to have a beautiful, smart, independent strong headed woman in my life. She is 47 with a young spirit, the only thing missing is that she doesn't ride or like sports too much.. but hey I don't care and she loves the fact that I ride and encourages me to do so. 

As far as the ? from the OP - I wouldn't see myself going below 35 and that's pushing it. That younger woman are hot for sure, especially now days where u can't tell the difference between an 18 yr old and 28 year old, but there has to be some common ground, and I don't think a 50 year old man has much common ground with a 20-25 year old except $ and sex. Not saying it is not possible and I'm sure it has worked in the past but I'm sure is not very common. 

I also agree w/a comment above about "it depends" ... on what's going on.  If one is available for that sort of thing.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm 54 and anything under 38 there's not much conversation going on.


You can always just **** her, no conversation needed.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

U


DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hey I'm not a "crusty old salty dog, bozo". I'm not salty at all.
> 
> :ciappa: Do these bike shorts make my ass look big? :ciappa:


Hey you can post that in my thread, it's a good one!


----------



## Crunch406 (Oct 22, 2012)

kneecap said:


> bsieb, I agree that most the older are too pushy. ( excluding Cyclelicious & Fuzzle of course). True TV said 1/2 your age + 12 so maybe you got that close as well.


The formula as I knew it was, 1/2 your age + 7.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Crunch406 said:


> The formula as I knew it was, 1/2 your age + 7.


Sounds dead on with my age difference comfortabilty with a lady.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

My wife doesn't approve of me dating.


----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

Age of Consent by State | LegalMatch Law Library

Play safe gentlemen...always check ID...

The true test is though: She needs to know the b-side of your favorite single...or if it's an indy label... the label name.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

bunnykiller said:


> Age of Consent by State | LegalMatch Law Library
> 
> Play safe gentlemen...always check ID...
> 
> The true test is though: She needs to know the b-side of your favorite single...or if it's an indy label... the label name.


That list isn't entirely accurate.
Here in Nevada, the age of "consent" is 16, only if the parents condone it. 
It's not guaranteed until 18.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Crunch406 said:


> The formula as I knew it was, 1/2 your age + 7.


How it worked out when my wife and I met.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bunnykiller said:


> Age of Consent by State | LegalMatch Law Library
> 
> Play safe gentlemen...always check ID...
> 
> The true test is though: She needs to know the b-side of your favorite single...or if it's an indy label... the label name.


I knew that list was BS right from the first entry. Alabama being 16 really? Have any if you ever watched the Jerry Springer show?


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

I've always heard the 1/2 plus 7 cited above by a few.

One of many things I'm thankful for is that at age 56 I don't have to participate in the "dating pool"!

This thread has run it's course. Let's all meet for an e-bike ride in an hour!


----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I knew that list was BS right from the first entry. Alabama being 16 really? Have any if you ever watched the Jerry Springer show?


If she's "kin" the age limit doesn't matter right?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm 30 and can barely make conversation with my 23-24 year old grad school peers.

I don't know how the hell a 50 year old could do it with a 25 year old.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Le Duke said:


> ...I don't know how the hell a 50 year old could do it with a 25 year old.


Generally with his wallet...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bunnykiller said:


> If she's "kin" the age limit doesn't matter right?


Oh, well that explains the mis-count on that list. I didn't even realize they didn't count that.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Le Duke said:


> I'm 30 and can barely make conversation with my 23-24 year old grad school peers.
> 
> I don't know how the hell a 50 year old could do it with a 25 year old.


That's not the problem. A 50 year old can do it with a 25 year old they just don't have anything to talk about.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

40! That's my better half's age ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Velobike said:


> On a more serious note.
> 
> My daughter was born when I was 50, so when her mates were hanging around our house in their late teens, there was lots of flesh on display, and as I was popular I got lots of big hugs from lasses whose assets were squeezed right up against me. *Some were what could be considered red hot, but no inappropriate thoughts crossed my mind*.
> )


I think you've already contradicted yourself in the lead-up to that sentence.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Crankout said:


> I think you've already contradicted yourself in the lead-up to that sentence.


Sounded creepy to me.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sounded creepy to me.


I'll rephrase it then. The girls were attractive, dressed in the fashion of short skirts and low necklines, and I should add, of marriageable age.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's not the problem. A 50 year old can do it with a 25 year old they just don't have anything to talk about.


LMAO! 
Usually true...


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I'm 32 (33 next month) and girls I have taken a liking to tend to be around 20/21 . However a few conversations tend to be over my head and boy do some talk a lot :madman: !!!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

karimian5 said:


> Well I'm 32 (33 next month) and girls I have taken a liking to tend to be around 20/21 . However a few conversations tend to be over my head and boy do some talk a lot :madman: !!!


Are you a virgin?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I knew that list was BS right from the first entry. Alabama being 16 really? Have any if you ever watched the Jerry Springer show?


I thought it was fourteen here in Bama?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

net wurker said:


> I thought it was fourteen here in Bama?


Isn't it 13 and you can marry your cousin?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Velobike said:


> I'll rephrase it then. The girls were attractive, dressed in the fashion of short skirts and low necklines, and I should add, of marriageable age.


Yes that's the torture today's young ladies put us old farts through.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

My wife is 2 months younger than me so my number is 2 months.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

"Gentlemen - Hypothetically; what is the lowest AGE of a woman you could date."
,
,
,
Whats the age of consent these days ?

I am fortunate to have gone out riding with with four,,FOUR women all considerably younger than I. 
We rode In a rather remote area and they all agreed that they felt safe out there only because of me, we all had a blast.

I would never risk loosing that 'Trust' 

I love the company of Women and Girls but If I started dating them my wife would use super glue and glue my Golf clubs and my breif case to my thigh,,,


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Osco said:


> "Gentlemen - Hypothetically; what is the lowest AGE of a woman you could date."
> ,
> ,
> ,
> ...


Who's the psycho chick in your avatar?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Like someone already posted,the formula is your age divided by 2 plus 7. Otherwise it's just creepy.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

kneecap said:


> bsieb, I agree that most the older are too pushy. ( excluding Cyclelicious & Fuzzle of course). True TV said 1/2 your age + 12 so maybe you got that close as well.


Pushy or we don't put up with crap anymore?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

formica said:


> pushy or we don't put up with crap anymore?


lol.


----------



## FloridaMountainBiker (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm 50...Been Married twice..Divorced once, widowed once. The woman I have been with for the last 10 months is 36. She doesn't ride, but she gladly sits on the sidelines and watches me. She also doesn't play Golf, but she walks or rides with me while I do. For some odd reason she seems to worship the ground I walk on..and she'll tell you as much...no idea why, but I'm definitely not complaining. Reckon I better keep her around awhile, huh?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

FloridaMountainBiker said:


> I'm 50...Been Married twice..Divorced once, widowed once. The woman I have been with for the last 10 months is 36. She doesn't ride, but she gladly sits on the sidelines and watches me. She also doesn't play Golf, but she walks or rides with me while I do. For some odd reason she seems to worship the ground I walk on..and she'll tell you as much...no idea why, but I'm definitely not complaining. Reckon I better keep her around awhile, huh?


It's because she had a shitty father. You're now her daddy?


----------



## FloridaMountainBiker (Nov 9, 2015)

Actually, I'm friends with her Father...he's a Helluva nice guy...we Served in the same Military Unit..18 yrs apart.


----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

FloridaMountainBiker said:


> I'm 50...Been Married twice..Divorced once, widowed once. The woman I have been with for the last 10 months is 36. She doesn't ride, but she gladly sits on the sidelines and watches me. She also doesn't play Golf, but she walks or rides with me while I do. For some odd reason she seems to worship the ground I walk on..and she'll tell you as much...no idea why, but I'm definitely not complaining. Reckon I better keep her around awhile, huh?


----------



## FloridaMountainBiker (Nov 9, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!....She's most definitely not that bad...LOL


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Saddle Up said:


> Like someone already posted,the formula is your age divided by 2 plus 7. Otherwise it's just creepy.


I'm 55

So its 55/(2+7) or 55/9 = WTF? Hey, no way man.

Ok, let's try a different way. A 70 year old.

70/2=35 + 7 = 42!

Oh right, that's why I see all the 70 year olds stealing the 42 year olds.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I have to ask, hypothetical and all that, what is the point of the OPs question? "Could" takes you right down to statutory rape limitations, but why "would" you? Aside from the occasional true love match, rare but does happen, I figure that someone who seeks out partners with a serious age/maturity discrepancy has issues.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

That should apply to anyone, shouldn't it? Old unresolved crap comes can come out in many ways, regardless of gender.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Another Mike said:


> Often enough to be noticeable, and just sayin...... the "crap" is quite often PTSD from whatever negative happened for 20 something years over and over and over........ with the ex hubby.
> 
> It gets regurgitated if you will... and comes across with those of us living in the present....as seemingly pushy.


Wow grasp at straws much?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Another Mike said:


> Often enough to be noticeable, and just sayin...... the "crap" is 20 something years of experience........ with domineering people.
> 
> It gets regurgitated if you will... and comes across with those of us living in the present....as assertive and it makes some of us feel less masculine.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Oops... 
I think I'll come back later when the dust settles.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

No one has mentioned the thread title yet. Does it betray the dinosaur status of the participants?

_*Gentlemen* - Hypothetically; what is the lowest AGE of a *woman* you could date._

And I'll betray my dinosaurity by leaving that to the ladies.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

FloridaMountainBiker said:


> Reckon I better keep her around awhile, huh?


Yip. Until you're in your sixties and starting to look proper old and she's still feeling young..


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Rules of thumb: 1) Never younger than you our oldest daughter. 2) listens to music that you can relate to. 3) you can take her out with your friends and siblings; 4) your friends and siblings are OK with her. 5) your kids are OK with her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

Another Mike said:


> Not that I know of...
> 
> Just passing along something I've noticed/experienced.


Domination? Was it paid for? I guess it's cheaper than staying uber current on suspension/wheel diameter I suppose...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Another Mike said:


> Not that I know of...
> 
> Just passing along something I've noticed/experienced.


And being a 54 year old male with quite a track record of ladies behind me. I would concur to your description of a high percentage of them.


----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And being a 54 year old male *with quite a track record of ladies behind me. *I would concur to your description of a high percentage of them.


Pegging talk is fine... just no pics...k?


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

honkinunit said:


> I'm 55
> 
> So its 55/(2+7) or 55/9 = WTF? Hey, no way man.
> 
> ...


The desirable 42 y/o are hanging out in Cougar Bars and hitting on 20 and 30 somethings. So my 35y/o son tells me. So good luck 50 and over, even if you are rich. Cougars don't give a shyte about wallets, they want youth and vigor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bunnykiller said:


> Pegging talk is fine... just no pics...k?


No worries there.


----------



## bunnykiller (Sep 16, 2015)

Another Mike said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Once I started disqualifying most who were not "single by choice" that helped significantly.


... 100% sure you were doing the disqualifying?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

bunnykiller said:


> ... 100% sure you were doing the disqualifying?


That's an excellent question...


----------



## THCBikeTours (Dec 16, 2015)

Any age if she can smile, and if I weren't so happily married.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

My dad had a wonderful 30-year relationship with someone 15 years younger (unfortunately, he's not with us anymore). That's one of the issues with age difference, but there aren't many people who are lucky enough to have what they had, so it would have been stupid to throw it away because of age.

That said, as a female, I assume that there's something wrong with a guy who always looks for much younger women and rejects women of his own age (lacks self-esteem, or has control issues, or has ego issues). And there's something suspect about women who specifically look for older men with wallets. 

Personally, I feel like I've gotten easier to get along with as I've aged. Little things don't rile me up like they used to. When I crashed on my bike and broke my nose and eye socket and looked like crap, it didn't bother me when my husband started cracking jokes and calling me nicknames (e.g. of movie characters with messed-up faces). What are you going to do - laugh with him. Years ago, I would have gotten angry - now it just makes me laugh.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not 50+, but I wonder about this more than my dad who, since my mother died, has not been very willing to get himself out there. There is nothing wrong with that, I just want him to be happy and he is always saying that he would do this or that but doesn't have anyone to do it with. Anyway, this is my take on age...It's not the age you are, but the age you act. I think this is/should be the case once you get out school and have a few years on the job.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

So funny!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^HA... just flashing on my own scenario! :thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Another Mike said:


> It is, a very long adjustment....
> 
> Good on you for being aware.


Not always. I've seen where someone will marry again, within months, to fill the companionship hole. This is especially prevalent in my parents generation.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Another Mike said:


> It is, a very long adjustment.... Good on you for being aware.





formica said:


> Not always. I've seen where someone will marry again, within months, to fill the companionship hole. This is especially prevalent in my parents generation.


I think this is really person specific. My mom has been gone for a little over 6 years and I have been living with my dad for 5 because I didn't want him to retreat into the house and not interact with the world other than for work. In addition, my father is a lot like his mother. My grandfather has been gone since thanksgiving '96 and she's just waiting to join him, she's now 90. My father is 64 now and is not too old. We've had conversations where he has said he needs to figure something out so he's not alone, but also that he is not looking to get married, and I have no idea what that means and I don't think he does either. My mother's best friend and my godmother, sister by all means but lacking blood so perhaps that means more, is divorced but lives another state away. I could see a situation where they might live together to take care of each other as a best case scenario or fall back plan.

I know that my mother would want my dad to get out there and be happy. I'm working on the happy part by being around with my family, but the getting out there part is up to him.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Where legal adults are concerned, age is just a number. The old "oh, she's too young for me" doesn't apply, IMO.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

The Governor of CO just announced he is engaged. He is 63, she is 37.

I'm holding back the snarky comments.

John Hickenlooper engaged to girlfriend Robin Pringle - The Denver Post


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

That's awesome, the Hickenlooper-Pringle wedding. He definitely hickenloopers her pringle.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

So... the Gov. of CO likes Pringles...


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Ericmopar said:


> So... the Gov. of CO likes Pringles...


Must be a stoner, eh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

So, when I was 24 I had a 17 year old girl friend. Her dad was an LAPD cop, and her mom loved me. They had no problem with us spending the night together. They placed no rules on her and what she could do, as far as me. At the time it was fun. But, looking back I feel kinda strange about it. Probably because, if I had a daughter, that would never happen. And, when I was getting into the Sheriffs Dept., they didn't like it at all. That lasted till I was 27 when I met a 21 year old hottie that I met at Friday's. That lasted for about a year when I decided to go the other way, age wise, and date a fairly famous print model. She was 40. On Friday nights she would swing by the gym to see me, all dressed up and people would just stop what they were doing to check her out. The attention was a little uncomfortable, but damn was she fun! She moved to Utah and I never heard from her again.


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

As a wise man once said to me, "our second wives aren't even born yet". But seriously, up until age 30 I dated women more or less my own age. But then as I remained single, a weird thing happened: as I got older, the age of women I dated stayed the same. This process continued until I met my current wife when I was 44. She was 30. 11 years later, very happily married with 2 children. One thing about this, nothing keeps you hitting the gym and trails like having a younger spouse, for as a wiser man once said: "if you can't take take your wife out to lunch someone else will". So now my wife occasionally asks, aren't guys your age are supposed to be slowing down?

God bless lifting and cardio.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Have any if you ever watched the Jerry Springer show?


No!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Hawg said:


> Where legal adults are concerned, age is just a number. The old "oh, she's too young for me" doesn't apply, IMO.


In Oregon the legal age of consent is 18. I have friends who are going through a divorce. She is 29 and he is 49. He met her when she was 18 (fresh out of High School) and 5 months later she was pregnant. She gave birth to 2 more shortly there after. She never loved him or found him attractive. He manipulated her from the start because she was beautiful. young, vulnerable and had a bad home life. Now she in a real bind trying to get away from him and start a new life because he's abusive. Age is just a number. People have a right to love each other and have fun together for sure, this is just one of those rare and sad stories.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Jerry Springer...
I only catch horrifying glimpses while channel surfing.


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

June Bug said:


> No!


Where incestuous, inter-species, and 40+ year age difference relationships are the norm!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Jpcannavo said:


> As a wise man once said to me, "our second wives aren't even born yet". But seriously, up until age 30 I dated women more or less my own age. But then as I remained single, a weird thing happened: as I got older, the age of women I dated stayed the same. This process continued until I met my current wife when I was 44. She was 30. 11 years later, very happily married with 2 children. One thing about this, nothing keeps you hitting the gym and trails like having a younger spouse, for as a wiser man once said: "if you can't take take your wife out to lunch someone else will". So now my wife occasionally asks, aren't guys your age are supposed to be slowing down?
> 
> God bless lifting and cardio.


I gotta admit. Your sure are one good looking guy. 
You tell your wife I said she's a lucky lady .


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

Fuzzle said:


> I gotta admit. Your sure are one good looking guy.
> You tell your wife I said she's a lucky lady .


Thanks Fuzzle, but Im the lucky one! But yes, I will tell her!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 for who cares... like the Elvis song-

A little less conversation, a little more action please
All this aggravation ain't satisfactionin' me
A little more bite and a little less bark
A little less fight and a little more spark


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

Whatev...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Ericmopar said:


> Jerry Springer...
> I only catch horrifying glimpses while channel surfing.


Are we talking about Rupert Murdoch and Jerry Hall now?....


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

a buddy of mine is a bit younger then me. His daughter much younger then my daughter. 14 years. My daughter was a swimmer and on the water polo team and on the local club team. I learned how to keep eye contact very well. Dads with teenage daughters are acutely aware of who is looking at who. 

later when his daughter was 11, gangly awkward but cute. He and I would often ride together and he would see some young hot gal riding and always make a comment to me how hot she was, how great her legs looked...yada yada... I told him he had a couple years to make comments like that because when his daughter turns 16 some old creepy dude like him will be making comments about her. 
Fast forward a few years and she is 17, he and I rode down to the beach to meet the wives. Off in the distance he spots some young hot blonde and of course he makes a comment. I said dude...I think that's your daughter....turns out it wasn't but point made. 

I could not date a women, girl same age or younger then my daughter..that would be just plain weird. But that's just me.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

I've found that most level-headed, modest, and graceful women are generally in the older age groups.

Around these parts that means 60+ is the minimum age I'm looking at.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

CaptDan said:


> I've found that most level-headed, modest, and graceful women are generally in the older age groups.
> 
> Around these parts that means 60+ is the minimum age I'm looking at.


Basically, when they can no longer cause you grief because they're too tired?


----------



## The Tedinator (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that for legal reasons, 16 is not the correct answer?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

The Tedinator said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that for legal reasons, 16 is not the correct answer?


16? Even if it was legal, would you go there?


----------



## The Tedinator (Sep 4, 2012)

<sighs> It was a joke. I have been married for going on 43 years, since I was 18. I am starting to think that I'm not going to fit in here. I can't seem to check in my sense of humor at the login page.


----------



## CrashCanipe (Jan 12, 2004)

True story - my great uncle's wife died in the early 80s. He ends up marrying her nurse who is 50 years younger in 1985. He was 75 and she was 25. If the definition of love is a long-term marriage then they are in love. He just celebrated his 106th birthday and they are still married.


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

^^^^^ rock on Broheim!


----------

